# Pics of peaches



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

I had to adjust Peaches harness today and it dawned on me that she is growing up so quickly so I thought I'd take more pics :clap2:

She has captured our hearts and we love her so very much. I hope you like my pics xxx


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Peaches looks so sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Pucks104. They grow so quickly don't they. I love Leo. He is too cute.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

They are little for only a short time - enjoy this special time, Peaches is beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's very cute! Thanks for the update.


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww, Peaches looks a lot like my Zuzu!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guys  your babies are all beautiful too. I did add 4 pics but only 1 is showing  don't know what happened there. 

I'm loving this forum. It's so wonderful to meet people that have the same passion as me and I just love the pics of everyone's Hav's however, I don't think I've ever seen a havanese that I don't instantly love xx


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

What a cute little face! Btw, I love her name!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a beautiful little girl. :kiss:*


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful picture,...pure sweetness in that little face.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

What a little peach


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

They do grow quickly, don't they? How old is she now? Peaches is a little doll.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh what a doll!!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Such a sweet face!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is adorable! What a pretty face


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww what a sweetie pie!


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks all for your lovely comments. Sparkle, she's now 11 weeks and just a bundle of joy. If only we could stop the play biting..... Xx


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh what a sweet girl she is... And Peaches... I love her name!!


----------



## CatWoman (Sep 8, 2013)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Traci. We chose it because her ears, stripe down her back, back feet and tip of her tail are a peachy colour. You can't really see it on the pics yet though. I can't wait to see how her colouring turns out  xx


----------

